# Stay tuned! Buck goat slaughter photo tutorial to come on sunday.



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*Photo tutorial - Goat processing*

Will post link soon!


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

He looks just like the ones I've been harvesting. Can't wait for your pics! : )


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

He's a good looking buck.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> He's a good looking buck.


He is a nice little guy but he is NOT nice to the pregnant ladies or Guido (Angora wether). He has rammed them into the barn sides and knocked them on their butts too many times. They are SO round now, I am worried about the babies. I've been keeping him in a separate stall at night and day so they can get some food and take a break from him. 

I would keep him and wait for him to sell but I don't have the facilities to house him separately unless he is stalled, but that is not fair to him.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

wow this really disturbs me!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> wow this really disturbs me!


Why? I would too if it were mine. In fact, I wish I had the room to raise and butcher all my dogs food. How do you think your dogs are able to eat the raw that they do? Someone had to butcher them too.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> wow this really disturbs me!


I'm curious too--as to why...


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> wow this really disturbs me!


Quick! Unsubscribe before I post photos! 

Do you feed raw? You do know that animals are alive before they are packaged nicely in the supermarket. It's the circle of life.


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

I have a friend who likes meat, and eats meat-- but she has a hard time thinking about where it came from-- so she prefers to tell herself that hamburger comes from the "hamburger factory," bacon comes from the "bacon factory," and so on. She has a harder time with lamb, and cannot bring herself to try it, because she knows there is not a "lamb factory," but cute fluffy white babies. 

Could this be part of your issue as well, Noodles Madison?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Generally, farmers look on livestock quite differently to us city people. If an animal isn't producing or making money, if it causes problems, then it they can't afford for it to stick around. I love goats so I simply won't look at the photos, this is just part of daily life on a farm.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

nice looking goat, looks like he is ganna make a lot of meals. I am always curious how do you dispatch the animal? I am always scared that I am not ganna kill them in the 1st attempt and have them suffer/freak/attack me lol


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Heck, if you go to the auction at the fair, they literally put the animals on show to sell their meat. I honestly don't find it offensive or alarming. I appreciate a nicely built animal and it doesn't disrespect them to look at them for what they have to offer. I am not a blood thirsty phsycho. Our goose didn't work out, I could have roasted him but instead I found him a nice home on 4 acres with 2 ladies of his own. 

I love goats, I love all animals. I did out him up for sale to avoid this but I simply cannot have him around and he is worth more as dog food than he is if I sell him. 

It takes all kinds to make this world go around. :smile:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Fundog said:


> I have a friend who likes meat, and eats meat-- but she has a hard time thinking about where it came from-- so she prefers to tell herself that hamburger comes from the "hamburger factory," bacon comes from the "bacon factory," and so on. She has a harder time with lamb, and cannot bring herself to try it, because she knows there is not a "lamb factory," but cute fluffy white babies.
> ?


That is just stupid and SO hypocritical. It's like the person who doesn't know where eggs come from.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> nice looking goat, looks like he is ganna make a lot of meals. I am always curious how do you dispatch the animal? I am always scared that I am not ganna kill them in the 1st attempt and have them suffer/freak/attack me lol


It depends on the animal, but we have a few different ways.

Goats actually don't know what's going on. I bring them into the barn, put a tray of feed down. They are happily munching and we shoot them right behind their horns, angled down towards there lower jaw. If you feel behind there head, you can find a soft dip, that is where.

They don't make noise, they barely even kick. It is actually very "pleasant" for them.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Actually I don't have a problem with it, but like Penny I probably won't look. I wish I could do it myself so I could get a couple of goats. but to keep them milking I would have to have baby's, which I love, but I would get to attached and couldn't do it.

Now we have to see pics of the baby's when they are born. Baby goats, kids are so stinking cute. My aunt use to have goats and those billy's can be very mean. Well I'll tell ya anything with nuts, sorry men, is a pain to have to deal with. If ranchers didn't have to have them for breeding they wouldn't, that I can tell you. Bucks, bulls, studs most people just do it because they have to.

That kind of makes you think about dogs and the neuter thing.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I will be looking forward to the photos. I'm still hoping one day I grow some balls and will be able to raise and process our own food when we have land, but I'm not sure if I'll ever get past the killing part. My boyfriend is worse than me! He'd probably cry, LOL.


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

well i for one can't wait for the photos and will not be sat here all jealous that i haven't the room to raise goats or anything similar......


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm ready.....opcorn:


----------



## Fundog (Oct 25, 2012)

Oooh, Jenny, you psycho! : p


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, I am curious enough to take a peek...even though I am a city girl and all, LOL.

My main issue was the mode of the kill- but a quick bullet to the head... *meh*. Sounds very humane to me. And the dogs gotta eat...


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, I am curious enough to take a peek...even though I am a city girl and all, LOL.
> 
> My main issue was the mode of the kill- but a quick bullet to the head... *meh*. Sounds very humane to me. And the dogs gotta eat...


I'm with you, the most important aspect to me is how the animal is killed. We all know the meat industry in the US is a scary scary place where animals bleed to death long before they are dead. I would much rather know the animal had a quick painless death than wonder how long they suffered. I think having a self sustaining farm should be what any meat eater should strive for (though I realize this isn't practical for everyone). Granted I'm not sure if could be the one to kill the animal but I want to learn. 

Besides the fact that Emily knows exactly how these animals were cared for up until their death and that means a lot too. Having a miserable life just to be killed for meat is sad but having a good life (at least for a goat) up until the time of death is more humane than any I mean any grocery store animal has faired.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Well, I am curious enough to take a peek...even though I am a city girl and all, LOL.
> 
> My main issue was the mode of the kill- but a quick bullet to the head... *meh*. Sounds very humane to me. And the dogs gotta eat...


It is very quick. They drop where they are, and never know what hit em'.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> It is very quick. They drop where they are, and never know what hit em'.


Yup, IME, goats don't kick or make noise like chickens do!

Here is the link for the curious folks  VERY GRAPHIC!!!!!!!!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/18814-goat-processing-photo-tutorial-graphic-photos.html


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I'm with you, the most important aspect to me is how the animal is killed. We all know the meat industry in the US is a scary scary place where animals bleed to death long before they are dead. I would much rather know the animal had a quick painless death than wonder how long they suffered. I think having a self sustaining farm should be what any meat eater should strive for (though I realize this isn't practical for everyone). Granted I'm not sure if could be the one to kill the animal but I want to learn.
> 
> Besides the fact that Emily knows exactly how these animals were cared for up until their death and that means a lot too. Having a miserable life just to be killed for meat is sad but having a good life (at least for a goat) up until the time of death is more humane than any I mean any grocery store animal has faired.


This goat had a great life. Ample food, slept in a dry barn stall on deep straw every night, had 4 girlfriends and a sparing partner when he felt like doing that. He was treated very well :smile:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I want to be clear, I wasn't saying your goats lived miserable lives just that quality of life is important too! Most if not all big time processing companys' animals have no quality of life. Where as animals on a nice little farm, like yours, get to live the life they were intended to live.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I want to be clear, I wasn't saying your goats lived miserable lives just that quality of life is important too! Most if not all big time processing companys' animals have no quality of life. Where as animals on a nice little farm, like yours, get to live the life they were intended to live.


Oh I know! I didn't take offense to your post  

I totally agree about the difference in quality of life. It makes you wonder about really how healthy is the meat we eat.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

No I'm a vegan and work with rescues (including livestock rescues) so I know where meat comes from and don't deny myself the knowledge.(And, yes, I feed raw.. have for over 2 years now) * I am disturbed because it seems as though there is EXCITEMENT in slaughtering an animal. To me that is disturbing.*


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

Noodlesmadison said:


> No I'm a vegan and work with rescues (including livestock rescues) so I know where meat comes from and don't deny myself the knowledge.(And, yes, I feed raw.. have for over 2 years now) * I am disturbed because it seems as though there is EXCITEMENT in slaughtering an animal. To me that is disturbing.*


i don't care i will admit i was 'excited' over seeing the photos and how sprocket does the butchering


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

pogo said:


> i don't care i will admit i was 'excited' over seeing the photos and how sprocket does the butchering


same here, not because I want to see a dead animal but I want to see how to make good use of a full body of meat


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wouldn't say I am "excited". It is more educational, intriguing, and a general feeling of doing what I need to do to make peace at my house and food in my dogs bellies. It is what needs to be done. I am never "happy" when processing live animals, I always have a sad feeling when its done and over. I come to know these animals and respect them, but its the way of life I chose to live. I chose my does safety.

I am excited to display his horns, they are absolutely beautiful and so perfect.

I think what you (NM) think is excitement over the killing, is really excitement of the processing part. No one WANTS to kill things. Well psychotic people want to kill things but I hope none of us are like that


----------

